# My New Skin, "Via Del Friori" from Decalgirl



## thesocialfrog (Jul 22, 2009)

*
Someone in the forums posted about this new skin from Decalgirl and when I saw it, I immedietly knew I had to buy it. It came in just a couple days. I love it! It is so much more vibrant than the picture shows. The "cut" was a tad off but I tried to stretch it a bit and it is fine, not perfect but it looks nice. My next thing I am going to buy is the M-Edge Prodigy cover in Jade as it is affordable.*


----------



## RoxyLyz (Aug 11, 2009)

Wao!! Very umm.... inspirational!!! Love it!!

-Sasha Lyz


----------



## Wunderkind (Jan 14, 2009)

That looks terrific! Do you plan on making a custom screensaver to match the skin? I've heard others on this board have been able to do that for their K2. I have this exact skin on its way -- I think I will try to make the screensaver but not sure how difficult it will be.


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

I ordered this for my K1 and the screensaver comes with it...


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

It is beautiful. The colors are so brilliant.


----------



## thesocialfrog (Jul 22, 2009)

From what I know, they do not "do" the screensaver thing anymore. I don't plan on making a custom screensaver, just use the ones on there already. I love it though. I thought it might distract me at first but it really does not. It sure is pretty!


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

If Jaasy would be so nice as to post the screensaver image she received, it would be easy for you K2'ers to use the Screensaver hack to add it to yours.


----------



## Wunderkind (Jan 14, 2009)

Well...if Jaasy would be willing to post it, I would greatly appreciate it!!!


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

www.getmywallpaper.com

Code is 39BC2D5FALOM

I don't think I'm breaking any rules or anything, but if I am, the mods can delete...


----------



## Wunderkind (Jan 14, 2009)

I'm not sure if there is something weird going on with my computer, but I'm not able to download the wallpaper -- maybe the code is linked to the e-mail that the order was sent to. Would you mind posting the pic in the wallpaper thread or sending it via PM? I'd appreciate it!


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

I'll put it in my PB.  BRB...


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## Wunderkind (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks!! This worked perfectly -- I have it loaded as my screensaver already, now I just need to have the skin arrive!!


----------



## Jo (Jul 18, 2009)

That is great. Any one have the DecalGirl Quest screensaver?


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

I have that one too.  Let me go look for it...


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## Jo (Jul 18, 2009)

Thank you Jaasy. I can't wait to add it to my Kindle.


----------



## Carol Collett (Oct 4, 2009)

Very pretty. The colors are gorgeous.


----------

